# Setze dich..., Lara!



## marcogaiotto

Hello! I've got to fill in the gap with an article or preposition:
"Setze dich...., Lara!"
I'd say "Setze dich HIN/ DORT/ HIER/ DARAUF", but they are not articles or prepositions at all! No further context is given in the exercise. Can you help me again, please?


----------



## Kajjo

_Setz dich hin, Lara!
_
verb: _sich hinsetzen

_


----------



## Frieder

But that's neither an article nor a preposition. It's a separable prefix.

I can't think of any article/preposition that would fit though.


----------



## Demiurg

Without the comma:

"Setze dich neben Lara!"


----------



## uress

Demiurg, I think you are right but then the comma is a mistake. 

But I finally guessed it with comma, too: zero article!


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> But that's neither an article nor a preposition. It's a separable prefix.


If that is a non-native textbook it can very well be the case that "hin" counts as preposition. Which is of course wrong.


----------



## Kajjo

uress said:


> But I finally guessed it with comma, too: zero article!


Is that the official solution?!

Is the textbook native-German?


----------



## Alemanita

Setze dich *durch*, Lara!
sich durchsetzen
Setze dich *ab*, Lara!
sich absetzen

Vielleicht ist dies die Lösung?
(Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen!)


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Vielleicht ist dies die Lösung?


Auch nur trennbare Verben... bin gespannt, ob es eine "richtige" Lösung gibt.


----------



## uress

Kajjo said:


> Is that the official solution?!


With such a big smiley?! 
_Aber rein mathematisch gesehen, ist dies die einzig mögliche richtige Lösung mit den gegebenen Einschränkungen._



Alemanita said:


> Vielleicht ist dies die Lösung? (Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen!)


sich fortsetzen? 

Also es wäre schon gut zu wissen, ob es da wirklich ein Komma gibt, und wie die Frage wirklich lautet.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Thank you so much for your suggestion! There is a comma before "Lara"!  Durschsetzen, fortsetzen, absetzen are all verbs, not articles or prepositions...
I must confess  I suppose there's a mistake in the exercise itself; maybe something is missing, for example: "Setze dich ..._das Sofa_, Lara!" ---> aufs


----------



## Kajjo

Please let us know the solution if you come to know it.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Ok, Kajjio!


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Setze dich *hin,* Lara!

Only if you have mentioned a cushion, a chair or something already, it could be _Setz dich *darauf*, Lara!_


----------



## marcogaiotto

That's for sure! But as it a single sentence with no further context given, we're allowed to invent...Anyway neither hin nor darauf are articles or prepositions!!!


----------



## Frieder

So, what do YOU think?


----------



## marcogaiotto

As I said before, there must be an error in the exercise...I can't see any other ways out of this maze...


----------



## [∞]

Maybe the comma was a typo? The only way for a preposition to work in this case would be if it were in relation to Lara: neben Lara, hinter Lara etc..


----------



## elroy

If the comma is intended, then it is syntactically *impossible* to have a preposition or an article in that slot, because both prepositions and articles need to be followed by nouns forming part of their syntactic constituents, so if the comma was intentional, then there must be a mistake: perhaps they used the wrong terminology, referring to separable prefixes as prepositions, for example.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Thank you, too! Elroy and "Infinite", I agree with you...


----------



## gvergara

Is _mit_ keine Möglichkeit in diesem Fall? I mean, it might well be the case that all others have taken a seat, and this rebel doesn't want to follow in their footsteps. Or am I being  just too imaginative?


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> Is _mit_ keine Möglichkeit in diesem Fall?


_ Setz dich mit, Lara!
_
Nein, das ist nicht idiomatisch und würde schon eine sehr spezielle Situation erfordern, damit das halbwegs gut klingt. Idiomatisch wäre für dein Beispiel:

_Setz dich bitte auch hin, Lara!
_
Vielleicht auch in besonderen Fällen:
_
Setz dich mit hin, Lara! <aber: mit "hin">_


----------



## Hutschi

Elroy is right. In front of the comma is no space/slot for a single preposition or article.
Is the comma a typo?

An adverb is possible, or a part of a separable verb.

Setz/Setze dich dort/dorthin, Lara. (adverb)
Setz/Setze dich hin, Lara (separable verb, as stated above by the others).
Setz/Setze dich dort hin. (both adverb and part of separable verb).

PS: I checked the different forms of the imperative, used by the others:
The Imperative of "setzen" is "setz" or "setze", both are possible.
setzen - setzte - hat gesetzt (Conjugation)
Flexion:setzen – Wiktionary

Edit: Additional examples.


----------



## Alemanita

Manchmal sind die Verfasser der Übungen zur Grammatik so "gemein", dass sie eine Lücke zum Ausfüllen lassen, obwohl dort nichts hingehört. In der Anleitung zur Übung heißt es dann z. B. "Setzen Sie die erforderlichen Artikel oder Präpositionen ein!"
Und man muss selbst entscheiden, ob eine Präposition oder ein Artikel erforderlich ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist eine Möglichkeit. Es gehört kein Artikel hin und keine Präposition. Also lässt Du es leer. Null Artikel. Null Präpositionen.
Darauf wäre ich nicht (als Lösung der Aufgabe) gekommen.
Danke für die Lösung.


----------

